# I've Got It Bad For A G10!



## Blackgrass

I have been looking at military watches for the last few weeks and have been trying to decide on a watch. I have looked at all sort of watches but something about the CWC G10 has really caught my eye! I like the fact that they are issued and seem to be a good no-nonsense watch....plus the style is just classic!

However I have a couple of questions. If the watch has been serviced is it still considered waterproof or atleast water resistant? Can I wash my hands without taking off my watch...shower? Are the gaskets replaced when the watch is serviced? Are the crystals replaced? I have a Tag Heuer Formula One that I have had about 15 years and I have read where the G10 has the same movement? The Tag has been a real workhorse for me but I think the time has come to put it away for a while. I am interested in putting the G10 on a Bund style strap. Does anyone have pictures of this combo?

Thanks from a newbie!


----------



## JoT

Welcome to the forum

It will depend on how the watch has been serviced/overhauled. Most will be OK for wet weather and hand washing but I wouldnt advise showering in one!

I think the older G10's have high quality movements, I am not so sure about the newer ones's. Mine was good for about 1.5 seconds a month.

Bund straps, two piece may not fit as it is dfficult to thread the leather strap through the watch. Three piece (with open ends as sold by RLT) would be OK.

As a purist I would say G10 on Grey NATO


----------



## USEDMODEL

JoT said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> It will depend on how the watch has been serviced/overhauled. Most will be OK for wet weather and hand washing but I wouldnt advise showering in one!
> 
> I think the older G10's have high quality movements, I am not so sure about the newer ones's. Mine was good for about 1.5 seconds a month.
> 
> Bund straps, two piece may not fit as it is dfficult to thread the leather strap through the watch. Three piece (with open ends as sold by RLT) would be OK.
> 
> As a purist I would say G10 on Grey NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





> Having had a G10 watch for 15 year and wearing it daily I used to go through about 2 G10 grey straps a year. Even resealing the edges only worked for so long. ADVICE, if you like the watch, wear it and never take it off. You can wash, swim and do whatever you like with it and the G10 strap will last for a year. Also do not cut the strap, just pass it back through the buckles in the reverse direction. It looks neater and is more comfortable.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Blackgrass







Try here for great and friendly service as forum members will attest

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/CWC_British_Military.html










BTW `UM` directing people to other sites for a watch sold by the owner of the forum is not really approved of







.


----------



## Roy

These watches were never suitable for submerging in water, swimming, showering etc. They are, and always were just splash proof.

Welcome to the forum Blackgrass,


----------



## USEDMODEL

SLAPPED WRIST ACCEPTED.

Sorry Roy..........only excuse............NEW BOY IN TOWN.

Question.....why are your CWC military G10 watches not guaranteed waterproof. Mil specs require this?


----------



## Roy

They were and are water resistant but were never suitable for submerging in water.

They were never made to be waterproof and the Mil Specs do not require this.

BTW. NO watch is guaranteed "waterproof".


----------



## jasonm

I love mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Love mine too


----------



## USEDMODEL

Nice watch Jason.

Have you considered the leather watch face cover, it will protect the watch face when you wear it and you just flip it up to tell the time. They do look good on but, nobody wil know what watch you are wearing, which is the downside.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Another nice watch Mach

Would show you mine but I lost it years ago.


----------



## Roy

I thought that this may be interesting :



> It is actually illegal to represent a watch as being â€œwater-proofâ€. Watches, however, can be water-resistant. In fact, most watches have some sort of water-resistance. A watch marked as water resistant without a depth indication is designed to withstand accidental splashes of water only. Do not submerge such a watch. Higher levels of water resistance are indicated by increasingly higher acceptable depths, usually indicated in meters.
> 
> There are a variety of ways to make a watch water resistant. All such watches use rubber gaskets or "O" rings to seal the case back. A watch with a back that screws onto the case provides a higher degree of water resistance. Some crowns (the "winding stem") actually screw into the case to further increase water resistance.
> 
> Usage Recommendations
> 
> The following usage recommendations are suggested by the Seiko Corporation of America.
> 
> * Water-resistant to 30 meters (100 feet). Will withstand splashes of water or rain but should not be worn while swimming or diving.
> 
> * Water-tested to 50 meters (165 feet). Suitable for showering or swimming in shallow water.
> 
> * Water-tested to 100 meters (330 feet). Suitable for swimming and snorkeling.
> 
> * Water-tested to 150 meters (500 feet). Suitable for snorkeling.
> 
> * Water-tested to 200 meters (660 feet). Suitable for skin diving.
> 
> * Diver's 150 meters (500 feet). Meets ISO standards and is suitable for scuba diving.
> 
> * Diver's 200 meters (660 feet). Meets ISO standards and is suitable for scuba diving.
> 
> Please note that we do not recommend swimming or diving with your watch unless it has a screw-down crown (also known as â€˜screw-lockâ€™ or â€˜screw-inâ€™ crown) and is water-resistant to at least 100 meters.


----------



## Blackgrass

Question on the bund style strap....

How does the band attach with the fixed spring bars? Is it glued? If so, what kind of glue do you use?

Thanks for all the replies and welcome!


----------



## Roy

Blackgrass said:


> Question on the bund style strap....
> 
> How does the band attach with the fixed spring bars? Is it glued? If so, what kind of glue do you use?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


There are small metal clips on each side, at the back, that fold over and grip the ends.


----------



## jasonm

As Roy says its 'plier time' with these Bunds









The 1 piece Bunds on the RLT site would be more secure as the leather strap goes on like a NATO..


----------



## USEDMODEL

The manufacture under contractater of military watches and hence the water resistance of military watches.......... issued military watches  is governed by:

Defence standards at:

for Feb 1980

www.dstan.mod.uk/data/66/004/04000400.pdf

from June 1981 at :

www.dstan.mod.uk/data/66/004/05000300.pdf

all we have to do is Find British Standard 3637 Part 3, which I cannot

All I know is I swum, washed, showered and did everything with my issued G10 watch and I never had a problem with it.


----------



## Roy

USEDMODEL said:


> All I know is I swum, washed, showered and did everything with my issued G10 watch and I never had a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You were very lucky then because they were not made to be submerged in water.

That is why I have seen hundreds with rusty movements.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Only talking about the Quartz issue watches.............the mechanical, ealier watches didn't last too long.

A watch was issued to a soldier.....he signed for it.........but not every soldier had one......he needed a reason.

Most of the returns for repairs were for smashed crystal.......which were returned for repair and then send back serviceable.

Batteries were change by the store or it battery leakage was found....sent back for repair.

If a watch being repaired was found to be UNSERVICEABLE, sometimes the crystal dial and movement were damaged they were designated BER (Beyond economical repair) and written of and a new one issued to replace it. Lots of these watches found there way into public domain because of the Ord Sales were lots of BER watches or watches that had been store and never issued were sold off.


----------



## rodiow

On the topic of watch water resistance it does make me wonder...... apart from an accident obviously unavoidable say like falling in the sea or getting caught in a down pour surely you take your watch off when you wash shower etc?.....don't you?, if you intend to go swimming and you want to wear a watch you'd buy a new sporty divers jobbie with the deepest depth of water resistance your pocket will allow...maybe like those nice Seiko's Roys offering ...?

Hands up all those with a dirty unwashed wrist who cant be arsed to take off their bloody watch ?


----------



## jasonm

> surely you take your watch off when you wash shower etc?.....don't you


I do









Before I knew any better some years ago I was given a 'fasion syle' watch with a 'surf' theme (Quartz ) It had a rubber strap and tide indicators and 'proper' 28 day moon phase, I assumed its sporty pretentions made it OK to swim in....WRONG!!!









It still 'ticks' but stops starts when it wants too


----------



## Blackgrass

So, on the G10 with the battery hatch does the case back still come off or do you access the movement thru the crystal?


----------



## USEDMODEL

> surely you take your watch off when you wash shower etc?.....don't you


Whats the point........watch gets a good clean as often as you do.

Just remember to take the VINTAGE DIVERS off though.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Blackgrass said:


> So, on the G10 with the battery hatch does the case back still come off or do you access the movement thru the crystal?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





> Specs states : two part case, with snap back, fitted with battery hatch. So according to this the movement comes out through the back.
> 
> By the way Bluegrass, welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you look at the specs I mentioned earlier, they are Pdf files and you can have full copy of the military spec for free


----------



## Roy

The backs do come off for movement removal.


----------



## pg tips

waterproof!










Pic from Alan N on the Timex Forum

Timex Marlin actually sold as "waterproof" I think they learnt their lesson!


----------



## pg tips

forgive my manners welcome to the forum Blackgrass.

UM were you in the forces?


----------



## Roy

pg tips said:


> waterproof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Things have changed since then PG. It's a good job.


----------



## Stan

I take my watch off to drink a pint of lager.























Seriously, I don't shower in a watch. I would never go near water in any vintage watch.

Just to be safe.


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> Things have changed since then PG. It's a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Absolutly Roy. The only watch i've swam in is my RLT 11, I take all the others off when washing my hands, let alone anything else!


----------



## pg tips

As you can see clearly advertised as waterproof!







and dustproof but only shock resistant!


----------



## rsykes2000

PG, I own a watch that is 100% waterproof









Not convinced I would put it to the test though









A Mortima SuperDatomatic from the 70s.


----------

